# Pine Cones of Many Colors



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 21, 2011)

I did some casting of pine cones I was sent. These were cast in Alumilite and finished with CA on Streamlines. A couple were drilled off center for a different kind of look. No bubbles during the turning which was the very good to see. Comments or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Feb 21, 2011)

Those look excellent!


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice Job Eric, those came out looking great nice finish too!:biggrin:


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool... wonderful idea, and great execution.

Beautiful pens!!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 21, 2011)

How about WOW! for a comment. Beautiful work.  Your cones are exquisite.  Those will sell fast.  You might even end up in a bidding war for them.
Charles


----------



## wizard (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful Pens!! The cones look so symmetric and uniform. Great job of casting and turning and resulting gorgeous pens! Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Amazing, I have to say that the unique look of a casted cone makes it one of my favorites now.  Awesome work!


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are some sharp looking pens and a great job on casting ,Awesome Job


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 21, 2011)

The red one in the first picture looks like it's on fire!  That's the coolest looking pinecone pen I've ever seen!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great group of pens.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW...............


----------



## DrBills (Feb 21, 2011)

Nicely turned and very distinctive looking! I am jealous.

Bill


----------



## shadrach1944 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Stunning*

Very Beautiful writing Instruments! I would like to try this with the EL Grande FP that I have been creating.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 21, 2011)

wonderful pens. Great job!


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 21, 2011)

Those look really great. I liked pine cone pens before, but this takes it to a new level. Great job casting ang turning.


----------



## DRB4381 (Feb 21, 2011)

Eric,  they look GREAT.  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 21, 2011)

Good looking pens my friend.

I've always wanted to make pine cone pens, but the pine cones in my yard are too small. With this style, it looks like the pine cones in my yard are too big!


----------



## Dana Fish (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome!!! I'm loving the yellow/green and the natural.  GREAT job!


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice work on the casting, the finish is excellent.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 21, 2011)

I gotta agree, that red one was an instant attention getter for me.  Beautiful work!  You need to get some higher end kits to put those on.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! Watta pen set!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, +1 to everything above and you topped it off with nice pictures also.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 21, 2011)

Man those are sweet I am envious!!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 21, 2011)

How did you get them to cast without bubbles? I really think those are great. I have an endless supply of usable pine cones in my area but haven't taken the leap into casting yet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 21, 2011)

They look excellent Eric


----------



## broitblat (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are all stunning.  I like pine cone turnings, in general, but the colors really make those stand out.

  -Barry


----------



## Lenny (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Very cool indeed!  

Eric, thanks for posting the results and answering my questions about how they were cast.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 21, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> How did you get them to cast without bubbles? I really think those are great. I have an endless supply of usable pine cones in my area but haven't taken the leap into casting yet. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks! These were cast with Alumilite in a pressure pot up to 60 psi. I put some Alumilite in the bottom of the mold first, place the pine cone in and then pour your resin over the top. In the pressure pot for a couple hours.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool! I've been sitting on a box full of Scotch Pine Cones for months. Just waiting to find the time to cast them. I think I may have to get on it real soon.


----------



## RichB (Feb 21, 2011)

The edges look like they are on FIRE.  Fantastic Job.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 21, 2011)

Yup... I have seen a few pine cone pens on here, but those are the nicest I have seen so far.


----------

